# Double bunny streamers



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Did some #6 double bunny's over the weekend. Can't wait to introduce these to some lake bass and slab crappies this spring.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are really nice. I just started tying last year. How do you get those two colors so defined and separated? Is that marabou?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

nooffseason said:


> Those are really nice. I just started tying last year. How do you get those two colors so defined and separated? Is that marabou?


It is actually rabbit strip, two contrasting colors. That's where "double bunny" comes from. I tied the brass dumbbell eyes on first, then a strip of rabbit to the top of the hook, and a strip to the bottom. I gauged where I would need to punch the hook through the bottom strip so it would lay right on the hook and slid it over the hook point and tied it in place. I used a small amount of glue to marry the two strips together in 2 spots so they don't separate. This isn't the best video in the world (found it on YouTube), but shows the process:


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice ties Cream. I will be tying up some of those this winter as well but mine will be on 2/0 hooks for pike and tiger muskies!! Like the color selection. FFBG


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice, but I think they need to be a bigger hook gap on them as I dont even see the hook. I had them for quite a few years and have givin up on them as I lost all the fish on them due to poor hook up. I actually bought these from Orvis. Use a bass stinger hook next time open the gaps. Just my experience with them and thought I let you know.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nice, but I think they need to be a bigger hook gap on them as I dont even see the hook. I had them for quite a few years and have givin up on them as I lost all the fish on them due to poor hook up. I actually bought these from Orvis. Use a bass stinger hook next time open the gaps. Just my experience with them and thought I let you know.


Hopefully that won't be an issue, I never thought of that. These are standard streamer hooks. The hook point is close to the top of the rabbit strip, I was assuming when it got wet it would be out of the way. You can see the hook in this pic taken a little closer:


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That should be good. If I ever make anymore up I am going to use TMC 8089 hook with wider gap. the ones I bought really suck as the gap is barely 1/4 inch with strips.


----------

